# Why are there so many RNs in this industry?



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

(R)esidential Wireme(N) ?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't seen many nurses on job sites.:laughing::laughing:

Are they atleast hot nurses? :thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think he means red necks. I resemble that remark. stupid is as stupid does, and unfortunately that is not in anyway shape or form limited to red necks.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

thar be dumb asses everywhere. stupidity is not limited to ******** alone, unfortunatly, it is rather universal.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

wildleg said:


> I think he means red necks. I resemble that remark. stupid is as stupid does, and unfortunately that is not in anyway shape or form limited to red necks.


Yea but the OP is a jarhead from Georgia.

He should be used to ********


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I thought if you lived in Georgia, you were a ******* regardless


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> Yea but the OP is a jarhead from Georgia.
> 
> He should be used to ********


The proper term to use is "Leatherneck".

I would be careful using the term ******* and jarhead or "Leatherneck" in the same paragraph. :whistling2:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

looks like the OP doing a hit and run.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

paul d. said:


> looks like the OP doing a hit and run.


A fly by posting....maybe.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm a Cracker. Some people call me Townhouse.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I think he means red necks. I resemble that remark. stupid is as stupid does, and unfortunately that is not in anyway shape or form limited to red necks.


 
I'm a red neck and proud of it. Come to think of it most of my closest friends are red necks.


----------



## joenate25 (Apr 11, 2009)

By RNs I was referring to independent registered electrical contractors. All of the ones I met do not even know the basics of the NEC. By the way, I have heard of a *******, but what exactly is the definition of a *******? Although I am as southern as they come, I have never been clear on what a ******* is. From what I heard, it was a sun-burned individual of the Caucasian persuasion b/c they burn real bad (and turn red, hence the name) and peel when this happens.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

joenate25 said:


> By RNs I was referring to independent registered electrical contractors. All of the ones I met do not even know the basics of the NEC. By the way, I have heard of a *******, but what exactly is the definition of a *******? Although I am as southern as they come, I have never been clear on what a ******* is. From what I heard, it was a sun-burned individual of the Caucasian persuasion b/c they burn real bad (and turn red, hence the name) and peel when this happens.



The West Virginia Coal Miners March (1921) or the Battle of Blair Mountain when coal miners wore red bandannas around their necks to identify themselves as seeking the opportunity to unionize.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*******#cite_note-7


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

joenate25 said:


> By RNs I was referring to independent registered electrical contractors. All of the ones I met do not even know the basics of the NEC. By the way, I have heard of a *******, but what exactly is the definition of a *******? Although I am as southern as they come, I have never been clear on what a ******* is. From what I heard, it was a sun-burned individual of the Caucasian persuasion b/c they burn real bad (and turn red, hence the name) and peel when this happens.


 
So by registered independents are you referring to open shops? Because if you are then you join the long list of ignorant fools that often grace this section.

I should wait for your response but if you mean open shops, there are a few open shop owners here that can smoke your ******* in any NEC/electrical test you want to provide.

And so you are 8 post deep and to my knowledge no evidence you know your butt from a light switch you attack other electricians.

If I am wrong about your post then PLEASE by all means clarify, what to heck you are talking about!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

joenate25 said:


> By RNs I was referring to independent registered electrical contractors. All of the ones I met do not even know the basics of the NEC. By the way, I have heard of a *******, but what exactly is the definition of a *******? Although I am as southern as they come, I have never been clear on what a ******* is. From what I heard, it was a sun-burned individual of the Caucasian persuasion b/c they burn real bad (and turn red, hence the name) and peel when this happens.


 
And the union troll of the week award goes to........

(drum roll please!)


:thumbup: Joenate25 :thumbup:

*Congratulations!!!!!!*


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> I thought if you lived in Georgia, you were a ******* regardless


 I honestly hope you are saying this in jest.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I honestly hope you are saying this in jest.


 
No more than New Yorkers are arrogant or West Virginians mate with their kin and Virginians are hung like horses. You know the most stereo types have an element of truth in them.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

brian john said:


> No more than New Yorkers are arrogant or West Virginians mate with their kin and Virginians are hung like horses. You know the most stereo types have an element of truth in them.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

I do have a question where does RN come from when referring to “Independent Registered Electrical contractors”? I understand RN in reference to “Registered Nurse” or even “*******” in a broad sort of way. It seems my command of the language is lacking please educate me.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

gardiner said:


> I do have a question where does RN come from when referring to “Independent Registered Electrical contractors”?



It doesn't.
There is no ordinary association to be made between the two.

The OP was attempting to "finesse" an inference between pick-up truck driving small contractors and pick-up truck drivers in general.
He failed.


----------

